# Looks like this isn't a Microsoft Account. Try another...



## ertech (Jan 26, 2001)

I purchased a PC recently that has Windows 10 pro on it. Like my other PC's, when I login, I use my 365 login credentials from my organization (literally my organization), but for whatever reason on these 2 PC's I purchased, it says they are not Microsoft accounts...  I am lost here, not sure what to do, I feel to stupid that I can't figure this out! Help!


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/an...-this-isn39t-a-microsoft-account-try-ano.html

?


----------



## ertech (Jan 26, 2001)

SpywareDr said:


> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/an...-this-isn39t-a-microsoft-account-try-ano.html
> 
> ?


Thanks for the reply, but I am using windows 10 pro and have already read this document. I even have a windows 11 home PC this this account on it next to this laptop, which is windows 11 pro and have no issues using the account. Only on these windows 10 pro PC's do I have this problem, is it being W10P the problem?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Oops, didn't realize you had already read that document.

In answer to you question, yes, it _could _be W10P problem. Try performing a Clean Boot. If everything is working fine now you can keep it this way or, you can add one Startup item and/or Service at a time until it doesn't work again. When it does you will have found your culprit.


----------



## ertech (Jan 26, 2001)

SpywareDr said:


> Oops, didn't realize you had already read that document.
> 
> In answer to you question, yes, it _could _be W10P problem. Try performing a Clean Boot. If everything is working fine now you can keep it this way or, you can add one Startup item and/or Service at a time until it doesn't work again. When it does you will have found your culprit.


Ok, so this did not cure the problem, same issue. Do you have any other suggestions I can try?


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Not a the moment, no. I'll keep looking ...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Can you provide a picture / screenshot of the message? Remove any personal info, like the first part of your email.


----------



## ertech (Jan 26, 2001)

Couriant said:


> Can you provide a picture / screenshot of the message? Remove any personal info, like the first part of your email.


Here is the error.


----------



## DRPC (Feb 9, 2020)

365 login is a business account. The computer needs to be on the domain for that business, in order to use that account to login to that computer. I would guess your old PC is on your business domain, while these new PCs are not.

If this is "your organization", maybe this will help:
https://www.groovypost.com/howto/join-a-windows-10-client-domain/

If it's not, contact your network administrator.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Where did you purchase this machine from? Did you install the OS or did it come with it?


----------



## ertech (Jan 26, 2001)

DRPC said:


> 365 login is a business account. The computer needs to be on the domain for that business, in order to use that account to login to that computer. I would guess your old PC is on your business domain, while these new PCs are not.
> 
> If this is "your organization", maybe this will help:
> https://www.groovypost.com/howto/join-a-windows-10-client-domain/
> ...


There is no domain, I did not install the OS myself, I bought these PC's as units for my controls programmers since W11 isn't compatible with a lot of our controls software. I am starting to wonder if the OS's are pirated or something of that nature, I have done this process on at least 10 PC's and different OS versions without issue.


----------



## ertech (Jan 26, 2001)

valis said:


> Where did you purchase this machine from? Did you install the OS or did it come with it?


Yes, it came with the OS from a private party, I am wondering if it is pirated...


----------

